# UK electrician moving to Ontario



## Andyh93 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi guys :welcome:

Just reaching out to see if anyone's a few steps ahead of the same path.

I am an electrician with 7 years experience including an apprenticeship. I currently work as a PTS electrician (railway) and come from a domestic/commercial background. I am 25 years old. I'm moving to the Toronto area with my girlfriend at the start of next year on a two year working holiday visa.


My intentions are to hopefully obtain the industrial electrician red seal cert. I currently have no job offers but would ideally like to carry out works for Metrolinx for a rail based electrical position or similar. 

I'm just wondering if it would have been better to have applied for a skilled workers permit to acquire electrical work over there, and if i need to lower my expectations in finding work in this field with regards to the type of visa I have/current demand for sparks. 
Also, please forgive me for asking a stupid question but if it turns out I sit the industrial cert exam before acquiring a job, would I be limited to industrial works and not be able to apply for construction works?

Our intentions are to initially set up a base in the Toronto area for job prospects to begin with, but will however be venturing to different places. I am aware that provincial regulations will restrict being able to work straight away, so not ruling out potentially looking elsewhere for work if need be. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated,

thanks guys eace:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you write the exam if you only have a temporary work permit?
You should inquire with the College of Trades, if you haven't done so:
https://www.collegeoftrades.ca

I know that electrical apprenticeship places are extremely hard to find in the GTA (because of the limited ratio allowed for apprentices for each journeyman).


----------

